

Ask HN: What's the best web programming language? - thatguycheese

I want to start developing web pages but i'm not really sure where to start. I like the idea of PHP, but i've been reading it's a spaghetti language and there are better places to start. Can anyone give me advice? Where to start, where to go? Mostly focused on web development
======
noodle
there is no best language. they're all tools in a toolbox. you can smash a
nail in with a screwdriver, but its easier to use a hammer.

the question is, what do you want to do? are you new to web development and
want to learn a language? do you have experience with other languages? etc..

~~~
ksvs
_there is no best language. they're all tools in a toolbox._

That's intellectual laziness masquerading as broad-mindedness. Obviously Ruby
is going to be better for most web apps than Fortran.

~~~
noodle
thats being a bit hypercritical and decontexualizing, don't you think?
obviously he doesn't want to use cobol on punch cards, either, but do i
actually have to spell that out? fine, i'll do it just for you:

 _there is no best language_ for web development _. the_ subset of languages
being used for modern web development are _all tools in a toolbox._

------
gcheong
Have a look at: <http://philip.greenspun.com/seia/>

~~~
thatguycheese
Thanks! Read the intro and reviews on amazon. Looks decent, I'll continue
reading.

------
Jem
Get to grips with HTML and CSS before you start worrying about anything else.

